# Photoshop Challenge/Help me out?



## Destin (May 30, 2017)

Recently did a photoshoot with my cousin.. meaningful because his father passed away recently and the shoot was done on his dad's property.. which goes up for sale next month to finalize the estate. 

I took this photo knowing full well the background sucked, but I liked the angle and figured I could photoshop it to make it look better. Alas, my cloning skills are not doing so great tonight and I could use some help, figured this would make a decent challenge. 

I wouldn't ask if this was a normal client, but it's an important family shoot.

Feel free to crop to remove the light, it doesn't need to be the full frame. Crop and clean up the BG as you see fit, but I definitely want the cars removed. 

If you want to truly tackle this, I can email the raw file to you.. just PM me your address. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## acparsons (May 30, 2017)

How is this.


----------



## Destin (May 30, 2017)

acparsons said:


> How is this.



Pretty darn good! Much better than I was getting!


----------



## gk fotografie (May 30, 2017)

Destin said:


> Recently did a photoshoot with my cousin.. meaningful because his father passed away recently and the shoot was done on his dad's property.. which goes up for sale next month to finalize the estate.
> 
> I took this photo knowing full well the background sucked, but I liked the angle and figured I could photoshop it to make it look better. Alas, my cloning skills are not doing so great tonight and I could use some help, figured this would make a decent challenge.
> 
> ...



I made an effort this afternoon with the picture you've uploaded in this thread.
Not an easy job: cropped the image and created a "new" background, also made the picture a little darker and a bit less reddish.
Just PM me if you wish, perhaps I can try something with the original RAW file.
(so I don't know whether you are in a terrible rush to deliver the picture, but editing will take a little time because I'm rather busy at the moment)


----------



## Destin (May 30, 2017)

gk fotografie said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > Recently did a photoshoot with my cousin.. meaningful because his father passed away recently and the shoot was done on his dad's property.. which goes up for sale next month to finalize the estate.
> ...



That's actually perfect for my purposes man! 

If anyone else wants to take a stab for the challenge have at it, I plan to play with it more for the practice.


----------



## Designer (May 30, 2017)

gk's edit is good except for the WB.


----------



## bianni (May 30, 2017)

How's this?


----------



## Destin (May 31, 2017)

bianni said:


> View attachment 140712 How's this?



Holy crap how did you do that?! Teach me your ways!


----------



## BrentC (May 31, 2017)

bianni said:


> View attachment 140712 How's this?



Damn good skills there.


----------



## BananaRepublic (May 31, 2017)

You could challenge yourself some more and just go back to the location if you can and get the same image minus the person and with as few cars as possible and just paste him into a clean background. It would challenge your PS skills anyway.


----------

